# Exmoor Pony - an original string quartet composition



## Owen David

Here's an original string quartet composition of mine...

https://owendavidmusic.org/2021/02/12/exmoor-pony-performed-by-leos-strings/

If you are involved in a string quartet and would like to add it to your repertoire, let me know. You'll find the score via the link.


----------

